# Makita new miter saw two rail system flawed?



## nickdu (Jul 21, 2009)

First of all I'm a total newbie when it comes to any kind of carpentry. I also found an existing makita ls1016l thread, but most, if not all, replies were unrelated to the product itself so I thought I would create a new thread.

I just purchased the makita ls1016l. I tried it out a few times and the results are not good. I'm trying to figure out if it's me or the saw. The carriage slides very easy on the bottom rails. Sliding on the top rails is much more difficult compared to the bottom rails. The result, at least for me, is that when slide cutting the carriage stops momentarily when I reach the point where I need to start sliding on the top rails. This causes marks in the cut.

Am I doing something wrong, or is this two rail system flawed? It seems to me that one set of rails will produce a constant sliding mechanism and thus produce better cuts, but what do I know.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

there is a knob @ the right side @ the rails that losens the rail, and there is a lever next to the front know that releases the bottom rails!!

this system is actually very good but takes some getting use too!

Thi saw preforms top knotch very smooth and the soft start motor is awsome!! im glad i waited i almost bought a kapex for $1300 + acessories

read the owners manuel or it could be that something was damaged at shipping! you got 30 days to return!:thumbsup:


----------



## nickdu (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks. I did read the entire manual. Both the stopper lever and the screw which adjust the upper rails are set such that the rails should move smoothly. I ended up returning the saw yesterday. I purchased a different brand.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

i think your making a mistake on that return, this saw is direct compitition to the most expensive mitersaw on the market today, The festool kapex!

and so far the only flaw i see is the fences need to be removed for beveled cuts, the cutting hieght could of been increased a 1/2"


----------



## Clutchcargo (Mar 31, 2007)

Is the purpose of the top rail... to extend the cut to 16"? ls1016L
I've got the old model and love it.
Edit: no that's not it, same as mine 12" capacity. It's for a more compact design. 
For that much money, I think I want a digital readout as on the Hitachi.


----------



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

it is a bit much for a 10" slider...but i had Hd mastercard pionts that equaled $300+ 400 i got for a old dewalt i sold on craigslist, so for me it was this or the $1300 kapex....and for 30 refund..i figured id give her a try!!

so far its VERY VERY SMOOOTH SAW ALL AROUND AND OPERATING!! im liking all about it! its hard to find a flaw..so im holding onto it for another 2weeks or 3 :thumbsup:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Five Star said:


> ........and so far the only flaw i see is the fences need to be removed for beveled cuts.....


Five Star I don't have the Makita, but don't the fences slide out for beveled cuts?
.


----------



## Five Star (Mar 19, 2009)

Pali, the fences do slide for bevel cuts, but when the saw is tilted all the way to 45 degrees they need to come off becuase they go pass there locking piont!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Five Star said:


> Pali, the fences do slide for bevel cuts, but when the saw is tilted all the way to 45 degrees they need to come off


Thanks, that is a sore point against Makita.
.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

nickdu - -I can't help but wonder if you _might_ be having a similar problem as someone who posted about two months ago with a problem using a compound miter saw. The end result of that situation was that the user was pulling the handle of the saw straight down no matter where the angle on the saw was set to cut. The user was not pulling the handle in the direction the plane of the blade was traveling, therefore he was getting some weird edges to his cuts. You stated yourself that you were "_a total newbie when it comes to any kind of carpentry." _So, this may be something to look at, which direction are you actually pulling the handle when you make the cut--pulling straight down or pulling in the actual direction of the cut. Good Luck, David


----------



## nickdu (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, I'm definitely a total newbie at this. This was my first miter saw. Though I would like to think that I wouldn't pull the saw straight down for a bevel cut. At any rate, the cut I was making was a straight cut, no miter no bevel.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## Legit (Aug 5, 2009)

I have been using a Makita Miter saw for a while, and when this new dual slide miter saw came out, I had to get one! And with great results, i able to build, chop, miter, bevel all types of material with ease!
Especially for crown molding!


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Legit said:


> ...... I had to get one! And with great results, i able to build, chop, miter, bevel all types of material with ease!
> Especially for crown molding!


Legit, welcome to the forum
That's nice saw.
Do you have the same problem as Five Star as to having to remove the fence for 45 deg bevels?

The only other criticism (besides the OP) that I have heard on the 1016 is all the sawdust. Makita is supposed to have a new attachment for the 1016 called a "Dust Box" that so far is not available Do you have any dust complaints?
.


----------



## lairdness (May 31, 2009)

I went with the LS1013 after serious amounts of hands on research. It was on sale at the h. depot for $400 (I think). THe fence isn't high so I fashioned one out of some nice stable 3/4 boards and added an aftermarket laser...the results is an insanely stable and accurate rig. I can easily split a pencil mark every time The saw itself is a work of art in my opinion...really quite beautiful. And it's nearly impossible to get the arm to flex, unlike the dewalts, craftmans, ridgids you name it...way better than all others in that price range and even way higher....I frigin LOVE my saw...one of my best investments ever. It even comes with a pretty nice blade.

PS looks like the 1016 has more or less the same lousy dust collection...I us an old hepa vac with a hose and it gets maybe 80%. That is prob in large part due to my fence with no v notch in it. But, it will cut 4x stock with one pass because of the lame rubber dust colector....so I'm fond of it myself.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

lairdness, Welcome to the forum
You sound like a tool geek that knows what he is talking about.
I learn something new here every week. Thanks for sharing.
.


----------



## lairdness (May 31, 2009)

PaliBob said:


> lairdness, Welcome to the forum
> You sound like a tool geek that knows what he is talking about.
> I learn something new here every week. Thanks for sharing.
> .


Thanks Bob nice to be here. :thumbup: Re: tool geek, I'm really only a wannabe tool geek...I know enough to know I don't know nearly as much stuff as I'd like to learn. AKA noob + a little research. Glad I fooled you though, thanks lol:laughing:


----------



## Legit (Aug 5, 2009)

'PaliBob' I have had to remove the fencing for beveled cuts, but that is pretty standard for miter saws. I mean what other saw can cut a 60 degree angle with a 45 degree bevel???!!
And as far as the dust, i have not heard of any dust box yet, although I have seen it on previous models...

Overall, I am very happy with my new LS1016L!


----------



## Guss (Jan 19, 2010)

Purchased Makita last week to replace an old Dewalt - had same problem with upper rails/tubes - bottom tubes move smoothly but uppers seemed to bind and was hard to push. Saw on display at Home Depot didn't have the problem so I returned mine as defective and got another. On new one top tubes move as smoothly as bottom. Suggest returning as defective.


----------



## nickdu (Jul 21, 2009)

I've already returned it and replaced it with a bosch 4410.

I suspect after some break-in time the issue would go away, but I still think the two sets of rails is a bad design.

Thanks,
Nick


----------

